
Using Create-React-app with React Router, Express.js and Docker - mrpatiwi
https://medium.com/@patriciolpezjuri/using-create-react-app-with-react-router-express-js-8fa658bf892d
======
mrpatiwi
This allows future improvements like adding Redux and server-side rendering.
But this is a good starting point.

